

Memorial hackathons for Aaron Swartz - kanzure
https://groups.google.com/group/science-liberation-front/browse_thread/thread/3d17904bef7759b0

======
coderhs
Anyone from India (bangalore/cochin) interested in organizing such a
hacakthon?

~~~
yuvipanda
I think there's one happening in NITC soon.

~~~
coderhs
NITC - NIT Calicut I hope.. :D can the public participate.. if the time is
convenient.. I will join..

------
ThePinion
I wish I wasn't a terrible coder, I would love to help.

I can't wait to see what people come up with.

RIP.

~~~
jacquesm
Bad coders become good coders by coding. Don't wait. Act.

~~~
jcd748
Absolutely. When I was first starting out, I made so many poor design and
implementation choices. I like to think I've improved tremendously since then,
and I've only done so by putting in thousands upon thousands of hours of
programming.

------
hndl
Details about the Boston hackathon mentioned in the thread (supposedly around
01/26), please.

Update: details from hackerspace:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai2JAMm86EJbdFg...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai2JAMm86EJbdFg1TW5tenNJSUt3X2dVVmQ3M08xSlE#gid=0)

------
stared
Maybe a global Internet-based hackathon? It seems that we are split among the
whole World.

~~~
kanzure
Yep, shoot an email to science-liberation-front+subscribe@googlegroups.com and
you'll get a feed of interesting hacks and projects. Hopefully this will
catalyze some scrapers during the hackathons.

<https://groups.google.com/group/science-liberation-front>

~~~
stared
Already did. :)

------
picardo
Is anyone else from NYC interested in organizing this with me?

Please let me know.

